# cylinder leak



## switchhitta74 (Jul 10, 2009)

watz up im havin a problem with my back right cylinder. it leakes alot of oil and i know itz not coming from the hose so i dont know where els it would be coming out from. so wat could be wrong and how could i fix it. thx


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

is it coming from the top of the cylinder or from the shaft area if its from the top then its a fitting leaking if its from the shaft its the seals leaking


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

go to page 7 or so in hydro forum and cylinder o-rings cuz hard luck shows alot of good pics on replacing the o-rings cuz i just replaced all of mine everyone of them shits was leaking on my ride, check your fitting on top too as stevie said, hope that helps


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switchhitta74_@Sep 12 2009, 12:24 AM~15058063
> *watz up im havin a problem with my back right cylinder. it leakes alot of oil and i know itz not coming from the hose so i dont know where els it would be coming out from. so wat could be wrong and how could i fix it. thx
> *


more than likely its time to replace the O rings...easy to do...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2009, 09:51 AM~15059008
> *go to page 7 or so in hydro forum and cylinder o-rings cuz hard luck shows alot of good pics on replacing the o-rings cuz i just replaced all of mine everyone of them shits was leaking on my ride, check your fitting on top too as stevie said, hope that helps
> *


here ill make it easier.



> okay so the first thing you want to do is take all the pressure off of the cylinder you want to change the o-rings in first... my car sits too low fully dumped to get a jack under, so what i do is lift the other side up untill the other cylinder head is at the bridge, then put the jack under the frame to level the car out...
> 
> first thing is first, i used an 11/16 wrench to undo the hose from the fitting of the cylinder...
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> i use a booger hook to get slippery rings off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> here ill make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks hard luck, im new to this site but not lowriding, cant figure out how to do alot on here, but im sure i will with time lol, i know those pics helped me alot, and shit when i pulled out my rears, there was no white ring in there, a black one under the regular o-ring that was fucked, but i replaced everything the right way


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

and thanks to you as well king, you helped me with alot of my questions to, i appreciate it man


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2009, 02:14 PM~15060506
> *hows the reception with the antennas    :biggrin:
> *


i was getting 8 channels with them till they cut off the analog signal :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2009, 02:15 PM~15060508
> *thanks hard luck, im new to this site but not lowriding, cant figure out how to do alot on here, but im sure i will with time lol, i know those pics helped me alot, and shit when i pulled out my rears, there was no white ring in there, a black one under the regular o-ring that was fucked, but i replaced everything the right way
> *


i learned alot from LIL and doing everything by myself.

if you pay someone to fix your shit, you're never going to learn anything


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2009, 01:17 PM~15060518
> *i was getting 8 channels with them till they cut off the analog signal :angry:
> *



Just get the converter box lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2009, 02:28 PM~15060566
> *Just get the converter box lol
> *


it works like that? shit, cus i have a tv and everything, but its useless now without a signal being broadcasted... :dunno:

i thought you had to have cable installed, and any tv that didnt have a digital cable box had to have the inverter box or whatever...


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

veery very true hard luck, my brothers have had juiced rides but years ago, im 25 now and just got my first juiced ride over a yr ago, but my boy put the hydros in when i was on deployment for 6 months and he taught me alot as well, and im always learning more everyday, and i remember those antennas on our old ford conversion van lol, good shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2009, 02:54 PM~15060699
> *veery very true hard luck, my brothers have had juiced rides but years ago, im 25 now and just got my first juiced ride over a yr ago, but my boy put the hydros in when i was on deployment for 6 months and he taught me alot as well, and im always learning more everyday, and i remember those antennas on our old ford conversion van lol, good shit
> *


yeah, i was deployed for a year, being deployed sux knowing you got switches  nobody believed i had a lowrider, so i always carried pics of it around w/me. this was back when i could atleast get my anxiety out on that lowrider game jaleco made for playstation :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

that game was the shit, so what branch were you in? and i was just thinking about my family and coming home to my completed car, well besides paint, but at least switches my boy kept emailing me pics of progress so that was great, just wish i could have helped so i could learn but hell im still young and gonna have plenty of time to learn


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2009, 01:34 PM~15060596
> *it works like that? shit, cus i have a tv and everything, but its useless now without a signal being broadcasted... :dunno:
> 
> i thought you had to have cable installed, and any tv that didnt have a digital cable box had to have the inverter box or whatever...
> *



the converter box is used for those who have antennas at home who work off of analog signals and not digital..the box converts the anolog to digital...it should work in ur car


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2009, 03:35 PM~15060925
> *that game was the shit, so what branch were you in? and i was just thinking about my family and coming home to my completed car, well besides paint, but at least switches my boy kept emailing me pics of progress so that was great, just wish i could have helped so i could learn but hell im still young and gonna have plenty of time to learn
> *


Marines


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2009, 03:49 PM~15061005
> *the converter box is used for those who have antennas at home who work off of analog signals and not digital..the box converts the anolog to digital...it should work in ur car
> *


i think thats stupid i have to do that.

how much is a converter box?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

word jarhead, lol, j/k im a seabee in the navy if you couldnt tell from my name, lol but my ass got deployed on a ship for 6 months, a bunch of marines on there though i know i would hate to be E-3 or below, the shit they made those guys do and the way they treated them, was like damn


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2009, 05:22 PM~15061476
> *word jarhead, lol, j/k im a seabee in the navy if you couldnt tell from my name, lol but my ass got deployed on a ship for 6 months, a bunch of marines on there though i know i would hate to be E-3 or below, the shit they made those guys do and the way they treated them, was like damn
> *


yeah luckily i wasnt stationed on ship. id go grazy. i never really thought a sea bee would be stationed on a ship, i thought they were stationed with army corps of engineers and shit. what do you do as a sea bee?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2009, 01:34 PM~15060596
> *it works like that? shit, cus i have a tv and everything, but its useless now without a signal being broadcasted... :dunno:
> 
> i thought you had to have cable installed, and any tv that didnt have a digital cable box had to have the inverter box or whatever...
> *


ya u can pick the converter box up at best buy or walmart i think..there was also a rebate offer from the government to help pay for it


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

well im not stationed on a ship, my old command would deploy, just as ship riders who do nothing on there like the marines, and yeah the ship sucked ass, thats why im glad i am a seabee so i dont live on those things, im a mechanic in the seabees in coronado its rough getting paid to live in san diego lol, and all the battalions are in oxnard or gulfport mississippi, im in a bullshit wannabe battalion, its an amphibious construction battalion but its all good


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2009, 10:40 PM~15063294
> *well im not stationed on a ship, my old command would deploy, just as ship riders who do nothing on there like the marines, and yeah the ship sucked ass, thats why im glad i am a seabee so i dont live on those things, im a mechanic in the seabees in coronado its rough getting paid to live in san diego lol, and all the battalions are in oxnard or gulfport mississippi, im in a bullshit wannabe battalion, its an amphibious construction battalion but its all good
> *



oh yeah? what kind of equipment do you guys have? do you have 7 tons and lvs' and shit? i was motor transport, and i loved that shit!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

all they have here are HMMWV's MTVR's LSSV's and some cranes nothing to fancy, the real battalions have all the good shit along with the marines, they stuck my ass behind a desk now dealing with parts so i dont even get to turn a wrench anymore and im only an E-4 it sucks but im on LIL all day now so fuck it


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i'm just gonna post this on this thread instead of starting another one. i got a real slight leak from my front right hose where it screws in to the fitting on the cylinder. now obviously it's a compression fitting and you're not supposed to teflon those, what do you guys do for leaks? i don't wanna crank it down and strip it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 13 2009, 07:57 PM~15069501
> *i'm just gonna post this on this thread instead of starting another one. i got a real slight leak from my front right hose where it screws in to the fitting on the cylinder. now obviously it's a compression fitting and you're not supposed to teflon those, what do you guys do for leaks? i don't wanna crank it down and strip it
> *



chances are its leaking cuz the flaring on the hose is cracked from over tightening....ive used teflon tape before on my jic fittings...never seems to hurt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 13 2009, 10:08 AM~15065503
> *all they have here are HMMWV's MTVR's LSSV's and some cranes nothing to fancy, the real battalions have all the good shit along with the marines, they stuck my ass behind a desk now dealing with parts so i dont even get to turn a wrench anymore and im only an E-4 it sucks but im on LIL all day now so fuck it
> *


mtvr's are my shit, i got all the ietms on my laptop


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Why did you unbolt the piston head?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah we got the dumps tractor trailers and the cargo ones their fun as fuck on the beach, and oh yeah the wreckers too none of those have armor just the HMMWV's which will never see combat so its pretty dumb tat we have them honestly


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2009, 08:07 PM~15069603
> *chances are its leaking cuz the flaring on the hose is cracked from over tightening....ive used teflon tape before on my jic fittings...never seems to hurt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 13 2009, 11:42 PM~15071764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i couldnt get the poly pak to stretch enough


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 14 2009, 11:08 AM~15075218
> *yeah we got the dumps tractor trailers and the cargo ones their fun as fuck on the beach, and oh yeah the wreckers too none of those have armor just the HMMWV's which will never see combat so its pretty dumb tat we have them honestly
> *


when the mtvr dump truck first came out, they had a recall on them cus with th dump body fully extended up, it would make the truck do a wheelie, i didnt see a problem with it :dunno: lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15082023
> *i couldnt get the poly pak to stretch enough
> *


So how did unbolting the piston head help out?

I just did my cylinders today and I just slip them over the piston head.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 14 2009, 11:09 PM~15083167
> *So how did unbolting the piston head help out?
> 
> I just did my cylinders today and I just slip them over the piston head.
> *



because i did not want to unscrew the powerball from the base, so i unscrewed the head to put the bottom seal on, because it would not stretch over the top oring. these seals dont stretch as much as a rubber o-ring.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

oh now it makes sense. im doing the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 15 2009, 09:47 PM~15092665
> *oh now it makes sense. im doing the same thing tomorrow.
> *


u gonna be at individuals on saturday?

i plan on making it lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15098713
> *u gonna be at individuals on saturday?
> 
> i plan on making it lol
> *


No, I'm going to photograph a rockabilly show on Saturday. I might as well take the impala with me :biggrin: 

What are you from?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 16 2009, 01:46 PM~15098827
> *No, I'm going to photograph a rockabilly show on Saturday. I might as well take the impala with me  :biggrin:
> 
> What are you from?
> *



i live in hartford


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

that would be some fun shit poppin wheelies in a dump should have never got recalled lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 16 2009, 03:21 PM~15099618
> *that would be some fun shit poppin wheelies in a dump should have never got recalled lol
> *


yeah did you ever see all the warnings on it, like dont get between the frame and dump body, crush hazard?

lol, its there because someone was dumb enough to get hurt by it :rofl:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah that had to of sucked for that dumbass :roflmao:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

R all cylinders same size? wat size o rings n? teflon ? wat r the teflon called ?wat do ? wat do i ask for


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Jus take apart the inside ram and bring orings n teflon to ur local home depot or lowes and they shpuld carry them


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R all cylinders same size? wat size o rings n? teflon ? wat r the teflon called ?wat do ? wat do i ask for


no there not


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Is using the Ploy Pak better than using traditional o-rings? Does Lowe's or Home Depot too sell the Poly Paks?


----------



## cjkajiwara (Jan 21, 2012)

yea, where do you get the Poly Paks from?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

www.hydroholics.net has the poly paks.


----------



## cjkajiwara (Jan 21, 2012)

are there different size o rings for different cylinders? Or do pretty much all cylinders use the same size o rings, poly paks, etc?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> here ill make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

I cleaned out all the old grease. So what do I use to put the piston back in? If anything?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

OK now everthing is cleaned off. Do I put the pistons with the new O-rings back in dry or is there another procedure?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, had to improvise. So I cleaned out the piston and the inside of the cilynder. I lubricated with a little hydro oil the new O-rings and put everything back together. 

Now am back on the streets now!!


----------

